# What Goes Good with Cornbread?



## puppy (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a hankering for cornbread. What should I fix with it? 

Considered chili - but don't want something so spicy. 

Other ideas?


----------



## swordchick (Jul 22, 2007)

Barbecued meats, fried chicken.....geez, any kind of fried meat with gravy


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2007)

Sometimes... I like to have creamed corn poured over my corn bread like gravy. 

Or crumbled into my pinto beans..

Or baked in a loaf pan, and sliced like bread.. with butter and honey.. or jam..

Or as a side to a hot bowl of soup...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 22, 2007)

neck bone
butter beans
navy beans
black eye peas
green beans
pinto beans
just a big greasy pan with some butter
stew
greens*which I don't eat..lol*


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jul 22, 2007)

Cornbread goes good with pinto beans. Or i loooove to just eat it plain fresh out of the pan.Split open with melted real butter in the middle.:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2007)

Butter and honey.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2007)

Fried chicken, cole slaw, cream gravy.:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 22, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Fried chicken, cole slaw, cream gravy.:eat2: :eat2:



sorry Sandie..lol..as a gravy purist..I'll have to disagree with you.

Gravy only goes on biscuits, fried potatoes, chicken fried steak, fried chicken, or white bread.

NO GRAVY ON CORN BREAD..lol


ETA. My family..again..not me...will sometime make a pan of cornbread..and crumble it up into a cup of buttermilk.

Totally disgusting if you ask me..lol..but my Nana loved it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2007)

Well traditional or not I like to dip my cornbread in a nice spicey creamy gravy. :eat2: :eat2: 




MisticalMisty said:


> sorry Sandie..lol..as a gravy purist..I'll have to disagree with you.
> 
> Gravy only goes on biscuits, fried potatoes, chicken fried steak, fried chicken, or white bread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mishty (Jul 22, 2007)

I love a nice sweet yellow corn bread with vegetable beef soup..
Growing up in Alabama, when times were hard(more often than not) Momma would make a huge pot of vegetable beef soup and Grandma Roxies' sweet cornbread recipe...we ate it for what seemed like _days_....she just made more cornbread to go with it. I always liked to add huge spoonfuls of butter to my soup and on my bread...

Beef Stew goes great conbread too....
And of course Pintos, like everyone has said, but just about any bean cooked right(and creamy) with a bit of pork thrown in would work!

Or you could make a big batch, and crumble it up real nice and make a good chicken and dressing


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2007)

I really prefer refried beans whipped onto a piece of cornbread. Also good: Slices of tomato and romaine.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 22, 2007)

With real butter and jam!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 22, 2007)

Friday said:


> Butter and honey.



Oh yeah. Now that's how you eat cornbread!

I like it with black bean soup. I have a great recipe from The Moosewood Cookbook that I make that has buttermilk and honey in it, and it's sooo good. I make it into little tiny muffins which are easy to split and put butter and honey in without falling apart. Good stuff.


----------



## steely (Jul 22, 2007)

Corn bread and sweet milk:eat2: It's a family thing!


----------



## Michelle (Jul 22, 2007)

Butter and honey on the cornbread. Watermelon on the side. Think I'll have this for dinner with a salad.


----------



## William (Jul 22, 2007)

Try BBQ

or 

Gumbo

William




puppy said:


> I have a hankering for cornbread. What should I fix with it?
> 
> Considered chili - but don't want something so spicy.
> 
> Other ideas?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 22, 2007)

I typically serve cornbread along with some hot wings....it helps to temper the heat of the wings.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 22, 2007)

That butter and honey sounds pretty good. I've had it for breakfast with butter and maple syrup. :eat2:


----------



## jamie (Jul 23, 2007)

A big glass of cold cold milk with the cornbread chunked up in it. Yum. We used buttermilk too, but I prefer the regular at this point. I also like cornbread for dessert with butter and strawberry preserves.

Green beans with new potatoes and salt pork and cornbread...mmmmmmmms.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok..all you crazy jam and honey on cornbread eaters.


Please tell me you're talking about sweet cornbread..and not regular, baked in bacon grease corn bread..LOL


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 23, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> neck bone
> butter beans
> navy beans
> black eye peas
> ...


The complementary food which forms a complete protein paired with cornbread is collared greens steamed in vinegar... very high in calcium which corn is not. Public school lunches in North Florida in the very early 60s left quite an impression... soul food despite the segregation... the okra was the awesomest...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 23, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..all you crazy jam and honey on cornbread eaters.
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're talking about sweet cornbread..and not regular, baked in bacon grease corn bread..LOL



Seriously? I'll only eat the sweet kind.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 23, 2007)

hm, with cornbread.

gin.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 23, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Seriously? I'll only eat the sweet kind.



I enjoy the sweet cornbreat with butter and jam. The other that you make in the frying pan on a stovetop is not sweet and a bit more course. We use it to make stuffing. Nectar of the gods!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 23, 2007)

I've toyed around with the idea of adding sausage crumbles and shredded cheese to a pan of cornbread and serving with some scrambled eggs for breakfast. Maybe throw in some jalapenos oor diced onions for some depth.


----------



## jamie (Jul 23, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..all you crazy jam and honey on cornbread eaters.
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're talking about sweet cornbread..and not regular, baked in bacon grease corn bread..LOL



No way... regular old cornbread. It is also good with fried cornbread which is one of my favorite foods ever ever. The baked cornbread is great, but the crispy edges of the pancake shaped cornbread just rule my world.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 23, 2007)

jamie said:


> No way... regular old cornbread. It is also good with fried cornbread which is one of my favorite foods ever ever. The baked cornbread is great, but the crispy edges of the pancake shaped cornbread just rule my world.



ugh..lol I think I just threw up in my mouth a lil bit..lol

Kidding

I can't fathom the sweet jam with regular cornbread...maybe I'm the weird one..lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 23, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I've toyed around with the idea of adding sausage crumbles and shredded cheese to a pan of cornbread and serving with some scrambled eggs for breakfast. Maybe throw in some jalapenos oor diced onions for some depth.



that sounds almost like mexican cornbread..which I've had once..and really enjoyed!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 23, 2007)

I have only ever made cornbread to go with chili. I use Albers cornmeal..and yes..it is the sweet kind. 

I love to butter it and then dribble either honey or maple syrup on top. I think I have all the ingredients for this meal!:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..all you crazy jam and honey on cornbread eaters.
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're talking about sweet cornbread..and not regular, baked in bacon grease corn bread..LOL



Yes. Sweet cornbread for the dessert... bacon-y skillet bread to go with creamed corn. :eat2:

With peppers, and onions, and ground beef or sausage crumbled in it.. now you're talking tamale pie!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2007)

Some of the people around here like to crumble it into a bowl and pour a little bit of milk on top of it and enjoy it that way. Personally, I just like it hot with lots of butter 

*oh and it is excellent with pinto beans


----------



## Esme (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm just a poor Northern girl and don't have a decent cornbread recipe. Anyone care to share? :batting:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2007)

Esme said:


> I'm just a poor Northern girl and don't have a decent cornbread recipe. Anyone care to share? :batting:



I think I'm obsessed with this recipe... I ought to have it posted somewhere where I can reference it, instead of typing it out each time. 

*Fuzzy's CornBread(Cake)*

2 eggs
1 cup milk
1 sq butter, melted
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
2 cups Bisquick
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup cornmeal

Stir all together. (Don't use Mixer) Pour into a well-greased 9x9 pan.
Bake at 350 for 30 minutes, or until lightly browned and toothpick comes out clean.


----------



## Esme (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you Fuzzy! That looks delish... and I have all the ingredients... Hmm...:eat2: Ok... I'm making it tomorrow!


I had a student one time give me a recipe for corn bread, but it was kind of like pancakes... she dropped scoops on a hot griddle and cooked it up like that. I'd never seen it done that way. Is this something anyone here does? If so, care to share that recipe too?

Many thanks!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 24, 2007)

Esme we call those Johnny Cakes and those are what we use with syrup,butter or honey...

I use a self rising cornmeal to make my cornbread..

Shawnee self rising Cornmeal about 2 cups
1 large egg
1/2 cup milk
some water to make it like cake batter

pour it into my baking pan that has been covered with bacon grease..Bake at 420 for 30 minutes..Cut and either slice in the middle and add butter or use in beans and stews...

Here are some more without the flour and sugar!
* 3 tablespoons bacon drippings
* 2 eggs
* 1-1/2 cups corn meal
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
* 1-1/4 cups buttermilk 

This cornbread is best baked in a 10-inch cast-iron skillet but if you don't have one, a Pyrex dish will do just fine. If you halve this recipe, use an 8-inch square dish; if not, use a 9x13-inch dish or pan.

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Put the bacon drippings in your baking dish or skillet and let them melt while the oven is preheating and you're mixing up the batter.

Beat the eggs in a medium bowl until frothy. Add the corn meal, salt and baking soda, and stir to thoroughly combine. Add the buttermilk and stir well. Remove the hot pan from the oven. Swirl the pan to make sure it is coated with melted bacon drippings, and pour the bacon drippings into the batter. Stir well to combine.

Pour the batter into the pan, and bake 25 to 30 minutes. Cornbread will begin to pull away from the sides of the pan. 

* 2 cups corn meal (white or yellow)
* 1-1/2 teaspoon baking powder
* 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1 Egg, lightly beaten
* 1-1/2 cups buttermilk
* 2 tablespoons melted shortening or vegetable oil 

Preheat oven to 450°F. Sift together the dry ingredients and set aside. Combine beaten egg, buttermilk and vegetable oil. Combine cornmeal mixture with buttermilk mixture, stirring just enough to moisten. Pour into hot, well-greased 9- or 10-inch skillet or pan, muffin tins or corn stick molds. Bake about 15 minutes for muffins or corn sticks, and 20-25 minutes for pan or skillet. Cornbread will begin to pull away from sides. Makes approximately 12 muffins, corn sticks or pieces.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 24, 2007)

Mexican Cornbread
More Mexican cornbread and related recipes below.

* 1 cup yellow cornmeal
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
* 1/3 cup melted shortening
* 1 cup sour cream
* 1 small can (8 ounces) cream-style corn
* 2 eggs, beaten
* 1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese or Mexican blend of cheeses
* 1 can (4 ounces) chopped green chile peppers, drained 

Heat oven to 375°. Grease an 8- or 9-inch skillet; place over medium heat while preparing cornbread batter. Combine cornmeal, salt, and baking soda; blend well. Stir in melted shortening; add sour cream, corn, and eggs, blending well. Spoon half of the batter into the greased hot skillet. Sprinkle batter with the cheese and chile peppers; cover with remaining batter.

Bake Mexican Cornbread at 375° for 35 to 40 minutes, until nicely browned.

MEXICAN CORNBREAD 

1 lb. ground meat
1 chopped onion, optional
Chopped jalapeno peppers, amount desired
3/4 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1 pkg. Jiffy corn muffin mix
1 can cream style corn
2 beaten eggs
2/3 c. milk
8 oz. Cheddar cheese, grated

Brown ground meat and drain off fat. Saute onions in meat. Add chopped peppers to meat and onions; set aside. Mix corn muffin mix, eggs, cream style corn, salt, chili powder and milk all together.

Grease a 9 inch iron skillet or whatever you want to cook in. Pour 1/2 of corn muffin mixture into pan, then layer with meat mixture, grated cheese and the remaining corn muffin mixture on top. Bake at 425 degrees for 30-45 minutes (time may vary) until it looks golden brown. Let it set about 5-10 minutes to let the cheese set before cutting. Enjoy!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 24, 2007)

I could make a meal out of good cornbread (yes, I've had bad) and butter, with a huge glass of ice cold milk.


----------



## loren_a_e (Jul 24, 2007)

Help a poor Brit out, is cornmeal the same thing as polenta?


----------



## Esme (Jul 24, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I think I'm obsessed with this recipe... I ought to have it posted somewhere where I can reference it, instead of typing it out each time.
> 
> *Fuzzy's CornBread(Cake)*
> 
> ...



Oh MY GOSH!!! Fuzzy, I made this today and I must say, you are a genius! It made the most beautiful and tasty pan of cornbread ever!

Thank you for sharing your recipe!:eat2:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 24, 2007)

loren_a_e said:


> Help a poor Brit out, is cornmeal the same thing as polenta?




No cornmeal is a finer milled form of corn..Polenta is coarse but cornmeal is more or less corn flour..


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2007)

Esme said:


> Oh MY GOSH!!! Fuzzy, I made this today and I must say, you are a genius! It made the most beautiful and tasty pan of cornbread ever!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your recipe!:eat2:



 Feel free to share the recipe with anyone!


----------



## Brandi (Jul 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Feel free to share the recipe with anyone!



OMG Fuzzy, you are a bad influence!! 

First it's peanut butter bars, now, it's cornbread cake! What will my next addiction be? 

I made the cornbread for the kids at the lunch program and we used the blueberry and strawberry freezer jam we made last week. YUM


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2007)

A Bad influence?!?! 

Why, Thank you!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's the recipe for the cornbread that I made this morning. It was my own concoction and this was my first time making it. 

2 boxes Jiffy corn mix
2 eggs
3/4 cup milk
1 lb sausage crumbles
1 cup shredded cheese (I used cheddar and jack blend)
1/4 cup white onion, diced
1/4 cup pickled jalapeno slices, diced
1 TBSP cilantro, chopped

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. In a large mixing bowl, combine the corn muffin mix , eggs, and milk. Then add ONE AT A TIME the remaining ingredients. Using a spatula, spread into a greased 13x9 baking pan. Make sure the the mixture is of even height. Bake for 20 minutes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Here's the recipe for the cornbread that I made this morning. It was my own concoction and this was my first time making it.
> 
> 2 boxes Jiffy corn mix
> 2 eggs
> ...



Oh my.... now THIS sounds like some real honest to goodness cornbread!


----------



## jcas50 (Jul 26, 2007)

Pinto beans, with sliced raw onion please, are the classic compliment to cornbread. But I love it with North carolina country ham and red eye gravy. But then again anything with pork fat is always better.


----------

